# Line-ups for XT's and TO's in Summer



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

They released info on what cars are in the sets coming out around June.....no pics or colors yet:

JLTO - Mopar Madness

Dodge Challenger
Dodge Challenger T/A
(2) '70 Cudas
(2) Chargers (year?)

JLXT - Back to the Future

Delorean
1946 Ford (from the movie)
'57 Corvette
AMC Javelin
'57 Nomad
Buick Grand National

No info about White Thunders yet.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Yippe, more Mopars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gear Head said:


> Yippe, more Mopars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


JLTOs, just new color schemes again. Xts have a couple of new bods. Guess that's better than nothing. :drunk: rr


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah JL can really wear out body styles w/ different colors, would rather see new body styles!


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

bumpercar88 said:


> Yeah JL can really wear out body styles w/ different colors, would rather see new body styles!


 Yeah like those Mustangs we were suppose to get !
glbbb


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll believe it when I have them in my hands.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I know there's a lavender challenger w/white hood scoop tjet and medium blue/black ragtop 69 charger tjet.
saw the pics of those.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I wish they would do a hurst set. One that includes the sc/rambler and the hurst SS AMX. And of course the common hurst cars too.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

dlw said:


> They released info on what cars are in the sets coming out around June.....no pics or colors yet:
> 
> JLTO - Mopar Madness
> 
> ...


RC2 is going to have 3 of each car in a 12 pack?
What's up with that......



> Delorean
> 1946 Ford (from the movie)
> '57 Corvette
> AMC Javelin
> ...


And ths is not exactally a set that goes together.
But I will buy the Nomads & the 46' Ford...


> No info about White Thunders yet.


Maybe RC2 will figure out that slot heads are not the same as diecast collectors.:thumbsup: 
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

JLXT - Back to the Future

Delorean
1946 Ford (from the movie)
'57 Corvette
AMC Javelin
'57 Nomad
Buick Grand National

Wasn't there a vw van in BTTF. hmmmm, forget it, but where was the grand national. they could do the "crap" hauling truck, and didn't Marty hitch a ride on the back of an old pickup truck.
there really is alot of cool things they could do with this release, I can't wait. It's one of my fav. movies.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey, at least they aren't doing the BTTF time traveling train. Woo hoo.

re: medium blue/black ragtop 69 charger tjet ... Huh? Fantasy cars?

The 12 car inner packaging is really intended for the retail distribution channel, not end customers. The retail sales model is still targeted at customers buying single cars at MSRP.

I know it sounds blasphemous to the more serious collectors out there, but I'd like to see RC2 drive some more cost out of the slot cars by packaging them in simpler blister packaging. The display boxes are just adding to the cost and the empty boxes take up too much space.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Hey, at least they aren't doing the BTTF time traveling train. Woo hoo.
> 
> re: medium blue/black ragtop 69 charger tjet ... Huh? Fantasy cars?
> 
> ...


 I'll agree with this. I've sent out some of the empty plastic boxes in trades, but I've received some more in trades, as well. I have a couple of boxes of these empty plastic boxes sitting around. The plastic blister packs like Tyco/Mattel & Tomy uses are adequate. I also have a brand new Tyco HP2 that is in a plastic blister with a cardboard card. If it would be fine with me if they went to those if it would help keep the cost (for the collector) down. 

I guess the big question would be, would the retailers actually pass those savings on to us? (that is IF it would actually bring the cost down for the retailers)
I don't know if the cost of JL slotcars went up in the last few months for the retail stores or not, but except for some of the older JL slots that they've marked down, HL here has bumped the price up a couple/few bucks each. I can't see paying it when I can get brand new JLXTs quite a bit cheaper online. I bet that RC2's recent warehouse clearance probably put a damper on HL's JL slotcar sales, especially the JLXTs. It doesn't seem like the effect of RC2's clearance would have had a positive effect for the retailers like HL. HL probably could have ordered some, but they probably wouldn't want to order more JL slots until they sell what they already have.

I don't know, just something I though about.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

they could wrap them in toilet paper and mail mine here in a padded envelope.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

The plastic blister packs like Tyco used and like Tomy still uses are quite adequate. I've shipped and received them thru the USPS many times with no problems. It is possible to crush them, but if the cardboard box gets crushed, the hard plastic display cases can crush too. I'm just agreeing that the blister packs are OK too. Most of my slot cars are open and in a wall display. The rest are in carrying cases and a tackle box. I'm debating freeing up my WTs too. The only ones I'll probably not open are my Fest slots.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*fantasy car?*



AfxToo said:


> Hey, at least they aren't doing the BTTF time traveling train. Woo hoo.
> 
> re: medium blue/black ragtop 69 charger tjet ... Huh? Fantasy cars?
> 
> I know this car is coming, I have a pic of it, I tried posting it here but the files to large.


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

*Charger Conv. ???*

By stating " Fantasy Car" the implication is not that it's a fantasy to believe in the release of this car, but the fact that Chrysler Corp.never built a Charger ragtop


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, Chrysler never built a 1969 Charger convertible.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, my bad. well its a blue car with a black roof. really nice looking


----------

